# Preparation H to remove water



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking to a friend of mine in the gym today who is competing soon and he said he uses preparation H to help get rid of water round his abs/love handles and tighten the skin up. when i showed him my stomach and what was left to come off he suggested i use this.

Has any1 heard of this or got experience of using it?

I have searched google and theirs quite a bit of info on it but i would like to know peoples opinions of it on here?

hilly


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im using it at the mo, but it wont remove water, it just tightens the skin


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

would you recommend it i feel my skin could do with tightening up around the waist.

how are you using it once a day/twice etc?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

never heard of this.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting to know how long the affects of this last??


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

gym rat said:


> im using it at the mo, but it wont remove water, it just tightens the skin


Completly agree... It only last for a few hours at a time before you have to re-apply.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i only apply it when i wake and pre bed, im currently 17days out from show and my coach has got me using it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I hope you dont buy it form the same chemist every week, he will be having funny thoughts about you lol!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I hope you dont buy it form the same chemist every week, he will be having funny thoughts about you lol!


lol get me mum to buy it, would be to ashamed, its like bein 15 and buying condoms for the first time.pmsl


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

does it work (is it a noticble change that others can see?)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

it has worked, skin has tightened considerably although the user would prob need to be sub 10%bf to notice


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes it works.

Prefer thiomucase and a drop or two of DMSO. Oh the good old days of CNP DYA Lean Cream


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PRL said:


> Yes it works.
> 
> Prefer *thiomucase* and a drop or two of *DMSO*. Oh the good old days of CNP DYA Lean Cream


care to elaborate on these two?? Never herd of them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am with PRL on this one.....yes Prep H does work but only to tighten skin around waist do it for 10 days before show as skin tightening is not instant and needs time to adjust


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh good...I knew it would be on here ...Was told about this today & was told to buy the gel however when I have looked online it talks about Shark liver oil [LYCD...Live Yeast something] and buying this from Canada only. Does the UK version work [as it only contains astringent/withc hazel not the BioDyne/Shark Oil which are supposed to be the effective components

Cheers


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Yeh apparantly the gel version is better than the cream version, plus it doesnt leave any discolouring like the cream does.

Models apparantly use it to tighten the skin on the face around the eyes etc for a photo shoot


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

thats what I was told to the word - including the discolouration - its meant to fade scars too I think


----------

